
Cop Pulls Tesla Model 3 Driver Over for 'Computer' Mounted on Dashboard - devy
https://jalopnik.com/cop-pulls-tesla-model-3-driver-over-for-computer-mounte-1829437075
======
dacodanelson
Frankly he should sue. Nothing major, just legal fees and whatever the fifteen
minutes wasted by the cop amounts to in terms of reasonable wages. The cops
need to remember we're not here to be pulled over to fill quotas or satisfy
their curiosity: every pointless traffic stop is a nuisance to a citizen and
should be compensated the same as we're expected to compensate the state for
encroaching on their rules.

~~~
foxyv
Unless the dude was swerving all over the place and fiddling with his
dashboard...

